# Hi from Fancidots - and her "furry family"



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi, I'm LaVon, but most of my friends online call me "fancidots" --
I have a home very full of feline companions. 
For 14 years, my beloved *Sasquatch* graced my home, he crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Valentines Day, this year, but was "grandpa" to most of my current feline family.
I have 6 Bengals currently living in my home. Obviously I've fallen in love with the breed. :lol: 
*Dagger* -- my little "show" boy. He is 1 year old, and a Champion Alter.
*Emma* - is Dagger's sister. She is also, obviously 1 year old. I drove to Texas from Alabama to pick up Dagger and Emma when I purchased them.
*Lightnin *and *Victoria* are also "sibling sisters" -- they are 2 years old. They were my FIRST TWO Bengals.
*Mister Zenith *is an F1 Bengal (His mom was Bengal, his dad, an Asian Leopard Cat.) He is 5 months old. I flew to Portland Oregon, from Alabama, to pick up this special little boy.
And *Snowbelle* is my foster kitty. She has to stay isolated from the rest of the family, because she has heart problems and asthma - but we still give her LOTS of love.
Then, I have 5 DSH rescues who also live with us.
*Tiger* - who is 11 years old - I adopted him from a couple who rescued him, but because of health reasons, couldn't keep him.
*Moonlight* - who is 6 years old. She was "left behind" when some neighbors moved, and I rescued her.
*Hatter* - who is 2 years old. I rescued him and his family from my 92 year old aunt's garage, I found homes for his mom and other siblings, but fell in love with him, so I kept him.
*Casper* who is 2 years old. I adopted Casper to be Hatter's "same age" playmate. 
and
*Bailey* - who is my son's cat, but since he is currently living back at home after 4 years in the Air Force, also has joined the furry crew. She is 2 1/2 years old.
Needless to say, even though I joined a while ago, I haven't had much time to write, here.
I've added an album of photos of most of my cats, tonight. I love them very much, and caring for them has made my home and my life a much happier place


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and your fur kids! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Fancidots! Welcome. You have quite a family there. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to you and your furry family!


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome. I've been away since Sunday afternoon--- so my cats are demanding attention... but I just wanted to let you all know I appreciate the nice responses to my first "long" post


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Fancidots....I have an F1 Bengal too...he drives me crazy!!! How are you making out with your little one? Do you find he's different...more food aggression, solitary behaviour, more visible signs of hostility to other cats??? Also, have you encountered any trouble with food intolerances or allergies? Or litterbox issues?

My Tiger is just a NEUROTIC mess! I'm his 3rd home...I thought he'd been teased or abused...I could never understand why his teeth are so big & yellow...When I found out that his genetic makeup dictated much of his behaviour, it helped me to understand his "problems" & to be very tolerant.


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi, 
I think all people who entertain the idea of owning (or should I say being owned by) an early generation cat should study the breed carefully before acquiring the cat.
They ARE different.
I haven't really noticed him being AGRESSIVE, but he IS still a kitten.
He IS very playful, and will often play with one cat until they tire of him, and smack him - then he runs off to find another playmate who is willing to continue the "game" (And advantage of having many playmates for him, I suppose.)
He does "growl" and carry on, if someone gets too close to HIS bowl, while he's eating... but I have simplified that by feeding him on the counter while most of the others have their food bowls put in different areas on the floor (some of them don't like TOO close quarters at feeding time, so I have three spots where bowls are put down, at feeding time.

Zenith does not do well on high grain dry foods. (It makes his stools quite soft) So I feed him only high quality meat foods - and raw - which he LOVES by the way.)

Again, he is a kitten, I haven't noticed his teeth being any different color than my other cats, at this point.

MANY early generation cats like to "go potty" in water. The breeder I got my Zenith from taught him to go poo in his litterbox, which he has been pretty faithful to... but he does prefer to go pee in my bathroom sink. It really doesn't bother me - MUCH better than OTHER places he could go... LOL
She had made the habit of calling him to the bathroom when SHE went, and he would pee in the sink while she used the bathroom. As soon as he came to my home, he started doing the same thing with me. I can NEVER go potty at home, without having him jump up in the sink and pee while I'm there. LOL I just keep a bottle of "orange clean" or other disenfecting cleaner, and when I wash my hands, I spritz the sink before I run the water. So far, it's caused me no problems. And, fortunately for me, that PARTICULAR sink in my house has been his "pee spot" of choice - so I don't have to constantly be "watching" for mishaps. 

It is just part of being owned by an EG cat. They ALL have some "quirkyness" in their nature - because it is NOT their "natural" environment.

He also requires a LOT more interaction with me, than my other cats. VERY demanding of "mommy love" -- which naturally is a great JOY to me.
He was hand raised, and I truly do believe he THINKS I'm his mom. LOL

Hope this gives you a little more insight.

As far as your TIGER -- grain foods usually are not compatible with their much shorter digestive tract. There is a company called APPERON (they have a website) who manufacture a WONDERFUL product called "crisis care pack" which I supplement Zenith's diet with, because he does get into the "dry food bowls" if he gets hungry when I'm not home, and it keeps his stools a much more solid consistency.

It sounds like your TIGER needs a LOT of love and attention. The only time Zenith really gets "in trouble" is when he seems to think he's not getting enough attention. 

And regarding solitary behavior -- Zenith seems to be the ultimate opposite of that. He ALWAYS wants attention. Mine, my other cats, my son's... it's always "pay attention to ME - play with ME" He rarely ever sleeps alone - he always finds another cat to snuggle with, for naps and he sleeps on my bed - normally pressed against some part of my body.

He DID, on the one occasion that I had to go out of town on business go off his food, and hide most of the time, till I returned home. Thank goodness it was for only 2 days.

It COULD VERY EASILY BE that since you are his 3rd home, he may be struggling because he had bonded with someone in a previous home, and that person is no longer in the picture, for him. I'm sure with lots of love and understanding, he will eventually bond with you. 
*It sounds as if you love him very much and just want to find a way for him to be a happier cat.*
Hope this helps you understand your baby a little better... They deserve so much LOVE 

LaVon
'fancidots"


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

I have seen you around so it was nice to find your post and know a bit about you and your lovely cats  

I have seen photos of them before and I must say they are gorgeous, I can see how you've fallen in love with the breed...I really want a bengal also!

I hope you're enjoying here and I look forward to seeing more of you and your cats around  

Eva x


----------

